
IntelliJ IDEA 2018.1 Released - ryenus
https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/specials/idea/whatsnew.html
======
jimpudar
Partial git commits is a feature I have wished existed more than once. Looking
forward to trying them out.

~~~
nunez
You can kind-of already do that with commit squashing

------
alooPotato
Read about all the new features but no mention of performance. Anyone know if
there are any improvements or regressions in performance?

------
andynrkri
Been waiting for this for so long. :D

